# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sëmundja e kancerit

## White_Angel

Jam shume e shqetesuar keto muajt e fundit. Cdo dite dhe ne cdo kohe po degjoj se semundja e kancerit e shume e perhapur ne Shqiperi sidomos tek femrat. Deri tani kam marre vesh me shume se 5 raste ( njerez te cilet i njoh , dhe me keq burre e grua nga nje familje duke lene tre femije jetime), qe kane vdekur nga kanceri. Fillon gjithcka me ftohje dhe kur shkon ne sanotorium te vizitohen rezultojne me Kancer. Eshte per te vene duart ne koke , e per te uluritur. Kam pyetur shume persona askush nuk di te me kthej nje pergjigje. Perse ky fluks i madh i kesaj semundje ne Shqiperi? Kush eshte shkaku? Si mund te evitoet? Askush nuk e di. Dikush thote kur plasi cernobili dhe u infektua ajri, askush nuk i hodhi ushqimet e importuara qe vinin nga jashte. Por ath ne qe kemi qene ne ate kohe ne Shqiperi dhe kemi ngrene nga keto ushqime dmth i bie qe edhe ne drejt asaj rruge jemi: "TE VDESIM NGA KANCERI?"



White_Angel

----------


## forum126

Me te vertete per tu habitur. Edhe une shume kam degjuar keto kohe. Shume vuajne nga kanceri ne tru.

Shkaku kryesor numer nje eshte duhani.

Kanceri mund te luftohet (parandalohet) mesa mund te them une tani per tani, Caji.

----------


## s0ni

Kanceri eshte nje semundje shume e perhapur jo vetem ne Shqiperi por ne c'do vend te botes.  Kanceri vjen kur qelizat (cells) e trupit riprodhohen me shpejtesi.
C'do dite trupi jone kete pune ben riprodhon qeliza te reja qe te zevendesoje qelizat e vjetra qe vdesin....por kur riprodhimi eshte me i shpejte se vdjeka atehere formohet kanceri ne trupin tone. Ne pergjithesi nuk mund ti shmangesh kesaj semundje, pervecsoj kancerin e mushkerive qe ne shumicen e rasteve shkaktohet nga duhani.

White_Angel punoj ne spital ku njerezit jane te semure me kancer.  Kanceri ne mushkeri eshte me i lehte per tu sheruar sepse ne shumicen e rasteve nuk perhapet ne organet e tjera te trupit.  Ka njerez qe jetojne vetem me nje mushkeri, e njejta gje si me veshket.
Per mua kanceri me i frikshem eshte ajo qe ndodh ne vezet e femres (ovarian cancer), (harrova fjalen ne shqip).  Quhet vrasje e qete (silent killer) sepse nuk ka simptome (symptoms) te caktuara. Kam pare tmerr me kete semundje, vdekja vjen aq shpejte sa hap e mbyll syte nese nuk kapet ne fazen e para (ne shumicen e rasteve eshte ne fazat e fundit (late stages), dhe shperndahet ne organet e trupit.
Kurse semundja tjeter eshte ajo e gjoksit, nese me kap mua pa menduar dyshi do te heq gjoksin.  Zgjidhje shume e lehte, Jeten apo gjoksin?

Kurse kanceri ne kocke eshte me e perhapur per meshkujt.

Nese ke pyetje me tej me thuaj, mundem te tregoj aq sa di  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

Nuk e di sa e vertetuar apo jo eshte kjo qe do te them, por kam vene re qe njerezit qe kane vdekur nga kancer (te afermit e mij) kane kaluar dicka shpirterore teper te rende, nje merzitje, nje dekurajim, teper te thelle, dhe mbas kesaj gjeje ju eshte shfaqur , zbuluar, konstatuar, kanceri. Them se gjendja shpirterore ka shume lidhje me kancerin, pasi e kam pare ne njerez, dhe ne situatat e tyre.
Mbase jam gabim, nuk jam eksperte, por kete kam pare.

----------


## MisCongeniality

white angel, per shtimin e kancerit ne Shqiperi tek femrat, per cilin organ e ke fjalen? Sepse kancere te ndryshme kane shkaqe te ndryshme, pamvaresisht se pak dihet me saktesi te plote.
Psh, nese eshte kancer i cervix apo rrugeve gjenitale, nje rrezik mund te jete ndryshimi i menyres se jetetes ne ditet e sotme--ie. promiscuity. Ca thone birth control pills, ca thone hormonet qe grate marrin gjate menopauses. Ushqimi gjithashtu mund te kete effekt sepse mund te coje ne crregullim te balances se hormoneve. Stresi eshte tjeter faktor shume i rendesishem. Dhe vdekjen e menjehereshme (attack ne zemer) ta sjell. 

Organizmi yne eshte si nje fabrike teper e komplikuar ku reaksionet punojne ne sinkronizim perfect me njeri tjetrin. Fati i mire qe shume ndryshime te vogla jane pa te keq ("silent") por ka raste qe nje faktor si stresi apo ushqimi, apo menyra e jeteses (sexuality) mund te turn on ndonje gene qe shkakton kancer apo semundje te ndryshme. Te mos harrojme gjithashtu se qelizat tona rigjenerohen shume shpesh dhe nese dicka nuk shkon mire gjate G1-->G2 process, mund te kesh mbiprodhim te pakontrolluar qelizash.

Tani, sa per njerezit ne Shqiperi, qe te menjanojne tipe te ndryshme semundjesh, duke perfshire dhe kanceret, ato duhet qe:
1) Te edukohet publiku per rendesine e vizitave te rregullta tek mjeku i lagjes dhe specialist njehere ne vit.
2) Femrat e martuara apo ato aktive duhet qe te bejne kontrolle tek gjinekologu njehere ne vit, po ashtu dhe pap smears.
3) Meshkujt pas moshes 55 vjec duhet te bejne examinim rektal sepse kam degjuar se prostate cancer eshte i perhapur ne shqiperi.
4) Duhet te menjanojne rreziqet qe cojne ne kancere. Duhani, alkoli, promiscuity, ushqime te konservuara etj. etj.
5) Te menjanojne faktoret stresues ne jeten e tyre. Kjo eshte me e lehte ta thuash se ta besh  :buzeqeshje: 

Persa i perket kancerit te mushkerive se pashe nje postim me lart, une kam mendim ndryshe.  Nje nga kanceret me te keqij eshte ai ne mushkeri sepse jane te disa llojeve. Njeri prej tyre (small cell carcinoma=oat cell carcinoma) shkakton dhe ndryshime hormonale, duke ndikuar dhe organet e tjera. Dhe me sa di une, kanceri i mushkerive "does metastasize...dmth. shkon ne organe te tjera. Te pakten dy qe me kujtohen me siguri jane shtylla kurrizore dhe truri. Me duket dhe ne melci. Dhe kur kapet eshte zakonisht vone sepse pacienti mund te prezantoje vec me dhimbje ne fund te kurrizit. Operacionet e mushkerive jane shume te veshtira dhe per vendet perendimore se lere pastaj transplants. Dhe kanceri i mushkerive eshte numri 1 killer ne Amerike per sa i perket kancereve ne femra dhe meshkuj.
*Kancere ne femra*............................*Kancere ne meshkuj*
#1 Lung cancer(mushkeri)............................#1 Lung cancer
#2 Breast cancer (gjoks)..............................#2 Prostate cancer
#3 Colon cancer (kolone).............................#3 Colon cancer

----------


## Hyllien

Per cdo semundje qe ju vjen ne jete, te cilen uroj te mos e provoje asnjeri nga ju, ju lus te kujtoni qe kjo jete qe bejme eshte shume e shkurter dhe nje dite do jemi te gjithe prane Atit heret apo vone. Besoni ne Jezusin si te vetmen rruge dhe mos e humbni besimin kurre.
Jezusi ju do dhe ju degjon kudo qe te jeni. Besoni tek Jezusi dhe kurre nuk do keni semundje.

----------


## malli

(Kanceri pfffff) babi im ne gusht u operua i hoqen nofullen ne krahun e djathte.
Babi sdi gje qe ka pasur kancer , por i shkreti ka dhimbje prap çdo nate .
Nuk e di kam frike ndonjeher mos eshte shperndare vend tjeter ne trup.
Cdo njeri ka lindur me kancer , varet se çfare fati ke qe ste ze.Doktoret ketu thojne qe kanceri vjen edhe nga rraca ose nga streset ,kur te ka vdekur njeri ne familje nga kanceri ,duhet patjeter te shkosh shpesh per vizite mbas moshes 40vjeçare.
Nuk e di sjemi doktorr ,por mjere keta njerez qe kane dhe kane kaluar kete smundje.
bye bye.

----------


## Manulaki

> white angel, per shtimin e kancerit ne Shqiperi tek femrat, per cilin organ e ke fjalen? Sepse kancere te ndryshme kane shkaqe te ndryshme, pamvaresisht se pak dihet me saktesi te plote.
> Psh, nese eshte kancer i cervix apo rrugeve gjenitale, nje rrezik mund te jete ndryshimi i menyres se jetetes ne ditet e sotme--ie. promiscuity. Ca thone birth control pills, ca thone hormonet qe grate marrin gjate menopauses. Ushqimi gjithashtu mund te kete effekt sepse mund te coje ne crregullim te balances se hormoneve. Stresi eshte tjeter faktor shume i rendesishem. Dhe vdekjen e menjehereshme (attack ne zemer) ta sjell. 
> 
> Organizmi yne eshte si nje fabrike teper e komplikuar ku reaksionet punojne ne sinkronizim perfect me njeri tjetrin. Fati i mire qe shume ndryshime te vogla jane pa te keq ("silent") por ka raste qe nje faktor si stresi apo ushqimi, apo menyra e jeteses (sexuality) mund te turn on ndonje gene qe shkakton kancer apo semundje te ndryshme. Te mos harrojme gjithashtu se qelizat tona rigjenerohen shume shpesh dhe nese dicka nuk shkon mire gjate G1-->G2 process, mund te kesh mbiprodhim te pakontrolluar qelizash.
> 
> Tani, sa per njerezit ne Shqiperi, qe te menjanojne tipe te ndryshme semundjesh, duke perfshire dhe kanceret, ato duhet qe:
> 1) Te edukohet publiku per rendesine e vizitave te rregullta tek mjeku i lagjes dhe specialist njehere ne vit.
> 2) Femrat e martuara apo ato aktive duhet qe te bejne kontrolle tek gjinekologu njehere ne vit, po ashtu dhe pap smears.
> 3) Meshkujt pas moshes 55 vjec duhet te bejne examinim rektal sepse kam degjuar se prostate cancer eshte i perhapur ne shqiperi.
> ...


Colon cancer eshte - Kanceri i zorres (se trashe me duket)

----------


## R2T

> Kam pyetur shume persona askush nuk di te me kthej nje pergjigje. Perse ky fluks i madh i kesaj semundje ne Shqiperi? Kush eshte shkaku? Si mund te evitoet? Askush nuk e di. Dikush thote kur plasi cernobili dhe u infektua ajri, askush nuk i hodhi ushqimet e importuara qe vinin nga jashte. Por ath ne qe kemi qene ne ate kohe ne Shqiperi dhe kemi ngrene nga keto ushqime dmth i bie qe edhe ne drejt asaj rruge jemi: "TE VDESIM NGA KANCERI?"
> White_Angel


Eshte vertet per te vene duart ne koke Angel. Ne rrethin familjar kam 3 viktima kanceri, qe te 3-ja me kancer ne gjoks. Kete here i ka ardhur rradha plakes time. Kanceri nuk eshte dicka qe del sot per neser. I semuri, pavaresisht se nuk ka pasur siptoma, pak a shume e di qe ka shanc per ti dale. Ndoshta historia familjare, ndoshta gjendra te ndryshme aty ketu, te japin idene se duhet pare. Shkaktari kryesor i kancerit eshte Stresi. Eshte menyra e vetme e trupit per te shfryre tensionin diku. Tashme jetojme ne kohera ku jemi vazhdimisht ne tension, puna. leku, etj etj...harrojme ate qe eshte kryesorja, shendetin. Pse tani? Kanceri ka qene i pranishem gjithmone, megjithate dikur, sidomos ne kohen e komunizmit, stresi ishte minimal, gjithmone do kishe pune, femijet gjithmone do shkonin ne shkolle, jeta ishte e sigurt, te haje do kishe gjithmone, dhe nga jeta nuk kerkoje shume (sepse diheshin qe mudneite ishin te kufizuara). Sot eshte krejt ndryshe. Shkaktar tjeter eshte dhe ambienti ku jetojme. Ajri qe thithim eshte i tejndotur me mbeturina kimike e orgnike qe jane nje burim me teper per kancerin. 

Sic e permendi dhe MissCongeniality nje nga kanceret me te perhapur ne femra eshte ai i gjoksit. kanceri i gjoksit ndahet ne 4 faza, ne baze te perhapjes se tij. Gjate 3 fazave te para, kanceri nuk ka arritur akoma ne limfonota, gjendrat nga te cilat shperndahet gjaku. Ne fazen e 4 kanceri ka arritur aty dhe eshte i pakurueshem. Pasi arrin ne limfonota kanceri me ane te gjakut shperndahet ne pjese te tjera te trupit dhe te semurit i mbeten 6 muaj ne 2 vjet jete, varret nga personi. Faza e trete eshte shume e veshtire per te kurruar, por eshte e kurueshme. I semuri ka 60-70 % mundesi mbijetese dhe kthimi ne jeten normale. Fazat 1 dhe 2 jane me te lehta dhe shancet me te medha. Ne fazen e pare dhe te dyte kanceri nuk ka dale akoma nga gjoksi dhe mund te kurohet me operacion te gjoksit, qe vazhdohet me kimioterapi dhe radiacion. Ne fazen e trete kanceri ka kaluar ne kafazin e gjoksit dhe duhet te tkurret me kimioterapi deri sa te futet perseri brenda gjoksit, ku me pas behet operacioni dhe vazhdohet me kimio dhe radiacion. 
Keto jane stated dhe shancet qe paraqiten ne Amerike. Ne Shqiperi nuk di cfare te them. Mbaj mend qe spitali i Janines eshte nga me te specializuarit ne Ballkan per kanceret e gjoksit. Megjithate eshte shume i shtrenjte nese nuk te mbulon spitali finaciarisht. 

Manulaki ka te drejte qe kolon kancer eshte kanceri i zorres se trashe. Zakonisht eshte prezent me teper te personat e thyer ne moshe 50-80 vjec, keshtu qe i vetmi qe duhet te shqetesohet per te ne forum eshte Brari.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Teme shume interesante White Angel,
Para ca ditesh po lexoja ne biologji per kancerin. Tani qe ndihem me e ditur, kam shpresa se kjo semundje do pakesohet ne te ardhmen (ose seshpejti shpresoj), meqe pak dhe nga pak po mesojm me shume per te, dhe mbase do gjejn nje zgjidhje si ta parandalojm.

Mis congeniality pothuajse shkrujati gjithecka qe lexova tek libri i biologjis.
Femrat nuk dine sa e rendesishme eshte qe te kontrollosh veten per ndonj lumps ne gjoks, se neqoftese ke tumor, atehere duhet hequr sa me shpejt qe mos te shperndahet dhe te prishi funksionin e organeve te tjera.

molekulat e p53 zakonisht nuk funksionojn ose nuk ekzistojn ne qelizat kanceroze qe ti shkatrrojn keto qelizat, nje process i tille quhet apostosis (kur nje qeliz kanceroze shkatron veteveten)

Kam pare nje website per kancerin, me duket shume interesante, neqoftese dikush do ta shikoj, mund ta gjej dhe ta postoj ketu

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Me vjen shume keq per te gjithe ata qe e vuajne kete semundje  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Alket123

Une jam nje i sheruar nga kanceri. E kuptuan tumorin ne moshen 17 vjec. Burimi i kancerit jane ekspozimi me lendet kimike ose radioaktive.

Kancer jo stress jo menyre jetese jane teorira fallco. Po e zeme stress. Stress eshte nje ndjenje nervore. Vete e krijove kancerin nga stressi? Fallcitet per biznes.


Natyrisht ushqimi ka te beje por cdo dite ne ekspozohemi me shume me lendet kimike.

Ku jeni ekspozuar juve me lendet kimike? Marr nje shembull te thjeshte imagjinar dhe qesharak te kuptoni cfare mund te jene keto hipoteza: kazani i djathit psh ka 30 vjet ne bizness, qumeshti si lende kimike organize ka hyre ne reaksion me kazanin. Pjese kimike kane depertuar ne trupin tuaj.

Mikrobet jane bere me forta per njerezit dhe lopet. Microbet dhe viruset te shumellojta krijojne mutacione nga me te ndryshe. Mutacionet jane kanceret e shumellojta po perhapen. 


Radioaktive?
Ata qe jane ne Amerike dhe ne Europe kane te pakten nje paisje me lende radioaktive ne shtepi. Megjithate: Keni CO ose CO2 and smoke detector ne ceiling??? 99% e tyre kane nje diode detector make-up qe ben nje simple square law detection te thjeshte, diodat me nje lende impurity radioaktive "Americum" perdoren per kete pune,  te njefare energjie me te larte se ajri. Tymi i djegjes ngrihet lart sepse ka njefare energjie infrared embeded spectrum ne te.

Ja ku jeni te ekspozuar ne radioaktivitet ndonese te teper ulet. Nje rast. Une mund te gjej me te tjera.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Kanceri shkaktohet nga ndarja e pa kontrolluar e qelizave ne organe. Nuk eshte nje arsye qe qelizat shumohen ne menyr te pa kontrolluar por ka shum arsye. Keto varjojn nga nje mutacion gjenetik i shkaktuar nga kimikate ose rezatime te demshme, deri ne mosfunksionimin e proteinave ne qeliz qe rregullojn ndarjen e qelizave. Po te zuri ske ci ben njerzit mundohen ta kurojn por kjo kushton shum, kshu qe po te mos jesh i pasur i ke shancet shum te vogla. Pa diskutim qe rezatimi nga cernobili ka rritur numrin e njerzve me kancer ne ate zon te botes, sidomos ata qe ishin femij ne 86 jan me shum te rrezikuar por kanceri ne keta do shfaqet me shum kur ketai kan kaluar 40 vjec.

----------


## Eraaa

> Sic e permendi dhe MissCongeniality nje nga kanceret me te perhapur ne femra eshte ai i gjoksit. kanceri i gjoksit ndahet ne 4 faza, ne baze te perhapjes se tij. Gjate 3 fazave te para, kanceri nuk ka arritur akoma ne limfonota, gjendrat nga te cilat shperndahet gjaku. Ne fazen e 4 kanceri ka arritur aty dhe eshte i pakurueshem. Pasi arrin ne limfonota kanceri me ane te gjakut shperndahet ne pjese te tjera te trupit dhe te semurit i mbeten 6 muaj ne 2 vjet jete, varret nga personi. Faza e trete eshte shume e veshtire per te kurruar, por eshte e kurueshme. I semuri ka 60-70 % mundesi mbijetese dhe kthimi ne jeten normale. Fazat 1 dhe 2 jane me te lehta dhe shancet me te medha. Ne fazen e pare dhe te dyte kanceri nuk ka dale akoma nga gjoksi dhe mund te kurohet me operacion te gjoksit, qe vazhdohet me kimioterapi dhe radiacion. Ne fazen e trete kanceri ka kaluar ne kafazin e gjoksit dhe duhet te tkurret me kimioterapi deri sa te futet perseri brenda gjoksit, ku me pas behet operacioni dhe vazhdohet me kimio dhe radiacion.


Jam shume curioze te di shenjat e shfaqura tek cdo faze e ksaj semundje. A di ndonje nga ju te tregoj cik me shume?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> te di shenjat e shfaqura tek cdo faze e ksaj semundje


do te dish per simptoms, apo si duket canceri kur transformon qelizat normale ne kanceroze?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Besoj se anetaret qe kan postuar ketu kan dhene shume informacione, por do mundohem te shkruaj dicka. Per simptoms nuk e di (do bej research kur te kem kohe to let you know), ne biologji vec mesuam si transformohen qelizat ne kanceroze. Oncogene jane gjenat normale qe mund te transformohen ne kanceroze, proto-oncogene eshte kur transformohen. Proteinat si pshm proteina me e rrendesishme p53 shkatron qelizat e transformuara, por kur p53 nuk funksionon, do te thote qe qelizat jane kthyer ne kanceroze (jane immortal), dhe mund te rriten dhe te shtohen pa u ndaluar. Kur shtohen ne nje vend te trupit, quhet tumor (sepse nuk po shperndahet ne gjake apo lymphs, dhe mund te hiqet neqoftese nuk eshte e shperndar)...kur shperndahet ( nje process te quajtur metastasis) atehere quhet kancer, sepse eshte me e rrezikshme, dhe nga nje tumor qe filloj, shperndahet ne gjak dhe krijojn me shume tumors. Radiation dhe kimotherapi mund te sherrojn disa njerez.

Me fal qe ste shkruajta me shume, por jam ne pune.

gjithe te mirat

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Colon cancer eshte - Kanceri i zorres (se trashe me duket)


Ke te drejte manulaki (per zorren e trashe e kisha fjalen) po s'po e gjeja dot fjalen ne shqip dhe bera perkthim te drejtperdrejte. Tani qe po mendohem, kolone ne shqip i thone shtylles kurrizore, apo e kam gabim????? If so, lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ka dy lloje kanceresh me duket.
Mashkullor dhe femeror dhe poashtu ndarja ne tumor (kancer-karcinom) malig dhe benig ose e ketille.
Mund dikush te me sqaroj dicka me shume per kete ndarje?
Falemnderit

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Ka dy lloje kanceresh me duket.
> Mashkullor dhe femeror dhe poashtu ndarja ne tumor (kancer-karcinom) malig dhe benig ose e ketille.
> Mund dikush te me sqaroj dicka me shume per kete ndarje?
> Falemnderit


kam degjuar qe neqoftese eshte femeror eshte positive, dmth qe personi ka kancer (me korrigjoni neqoftese e kam gabim ju lutem).

Kurse kur kanceri eshte benig, dmth eshte tumor qe mund te hiqet (dhe nuk eshte i shperndare ne vende te tjere te trupit), kur tumori eshte malig dmth eshte eshte fatale dhe qelizat kanceroze jane shperndare, dhe qelizat kanceroze kan formuar me shume se nje tumor ne trup, prandaj eshte me e rrezikshme kur eshte malig.

----------


## StormAngel

Te falemnderit Rexhina
Doja vetem te vertetoja ate qe mendoja se e di.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

